# can I use Rubbermaid Roughneck Trash Can?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I need to prepare salt mix and want to get something that I will be able to use later in household. Was thinking about this one. It will be just one time use and water will be there for no more than 24 hours

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/rubbermaid-roughneck-trash-can-77l-20-gal/960668#BVRRWidgetID

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Should be fine, but I prefer the Brutes as they hold water better.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Should be fine, but I prefer the Brutes as they hold water better.


agree, but they are double price (just for a day to use..)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

What are planning on using for saltwater changes? The brute is a good investment for mixing SW. 
Greg, I have a brute if you want to borrow it? I use it for saltwater changes so I can only lend it out for around a week.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> agree, but they are double price (just for a day to use..)


If you're just using it for one day (or two) and just for water you can always return it to the store for a full refund.
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Paul. Just not sure if SW will leave uncleanable stains

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I use both roughnecks and a brute in the shop. My Brute has the wheels and it is 10 ... 100 x ... maybe 1000x better then the roughneck. A roughneck filled with water does not roll worth a darn where as a Brute rolls perfectly. Of course I bought 4 roughnecks for less then $100 taxes in and 1 Brute with clipon wheels cost about the same.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Get the Brute, sturdier than the Roughneck and you'll always find a use for it, even if you say you only need it for a day or so 

I have three Brutes, used to have several Roughnecks but gave them away to neighbours for yard waste


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

+1 for the brute depending on how much salt your mixing you could just get the smaller 32 gallon. Its always good to have especially for someone who switches his tanks like most switch their socks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If you need to use it for a few weeks, you can borrow my 55G rain barrel 

or you can buy my 100G rubbermaid tub with glass top 

I used them to hold RO water


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

what are you asking for those?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> If you need to use it for a few weeks, you can borrow my 55G rain barrel


Thanks Alex. Appreciate it. I think I am going to buy one (not 100G), since I will use use it in the future.
Thanks again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Search on kijiji for rain barrel. I got 2 of them for $40. These were used for holding drink concentrates. Works fine and very sturdy. Draw back no wheels but I am sire if u plan tomove it with wAter in it... Use a dolly.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

itsmesiva said:


> Search on kijiji for rain barrel. I got 2 of them for $40. These were used for holding drink concentrates. Works fine and very sturdy. Draw back no wheels but I am sire if u plan tomove it with wAter in it... Use a dolly.


Thanks. i got Brute

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

